# 24" T-Track (2 pack) Brand: HOT FAVORABLE



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting. That is a good price


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

They look similar to *Rockler* at a better price… and the *Rockler* is more versatile than the *Incra* or *Kreg* t-tracks… so yeah, good value…

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

They sure stock a strange assortment of other goodies!

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Hot+Favorable&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

> They sure stock a strange assortment of other goodies!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Hot+Favorable&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0
> 
> - Buck_Thorne


lol, you can say that again. That's just odd. Most importers usually have a common target market or common manufacturing method. Really random.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> They sure stock a strange assortment of other goodies!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Hot+Favorable&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0
> 
> ...


*Sucks!*... They sell 40V batteries for 1/3 the cost (in Australia) and *don't* ship to Australia…


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice! Another source for T Track….but they got a lot of other stuff for sure!


----------



## Arcola60 (Nov 16, 2011)

I ordered a pair of 48" pieces. They came in 2 days, free shipping!
Very nice, thank you for sharing.


----------

